# Problems with crazy puppy



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi folks

I'm having a few problems with my 10 week old puppy Winter. The main one is her toilet training which I've posted in another thread.

I'm also having problems regarding her behaviour. She has around 2 times of the day, morning and ALL evening, where she goes bat s*** crazy. I know all puppies do this, but it's getting out of control and my patience is wearing thin, as much as I hate to admit it 

She does the usual puppy stuff, hanging on our clothes, snapping at any part of us she can every time we move, or even when we don't. I can't play with her as she constantly lunges at me. I seem to be forever telling her no, yelping and ignoring her. She doesn't bite hard as I've used a can of coins or a spray bottle up until now, but it's getting worse, and fast. The coins and spray just get her more excited than ever. She runs around the room so fast her feet barely touch the floor. Last night she crashed into the wall so hard she hurt her leg and was crying and limping. She was okay after a lie down and a hug and seems fine still today. So I am also worried about her hurting herself.

I think I am not tiring her out enough. She can't go out yet as she's not completed her vaccinations. We were doing really well with clicker training and she loved it. But now she gets over excited and just wants to bite everything, and doesn't listen. I can only do the training with her when she is tired, and that is rarely. She only sleep properly when she's in her crate at night and for an hour usually during the afternoon, as I don't like locking her in it very often.

I think we need to get back to basics. How can I tire her out so that she doesn't go so crazy in the house? Any advice is appreciated x


----------



## SamanthaBrynn (Sep 2, 2011)

What do you have access to? We let Callie in our back yard where there were no other animals before she completed her shots. (I know, probably not the smartest idea) we walked her, supervised her, rolled her the ball (which she showed no interest in until recently). Sometimes we just let her be out on our back deck that was screened in because she loved to watch the birds or leaves blowing. I also always mention the food cube. Challanging her mind is good too.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

She's still a baby, you can't expect much right now. My trainer always says "you don't want your puppy to think his/her name is NO". Take the deep breath stuff a stuffy toy in her mouth and smile, you have a long ways to go! Unfortunately patience is an absolute must with a puppy.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for your replies.

She has one of those food balls which she loves and we use often. I have let her in my garden before, and she loved it. 

The problem is I'm in the UK and it gets dark around 5pm here. Her crazy time is after that and I wouldn't feel comfortable letting her out when I can't see her. My garden is pretty big and there is a place at the back where she may be able to squeeze through a gap. I usually stand there to make sure she doesn't and have someone coming to fix it next week, but I still wouldn't like her to be out when I can't see her, being so young.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

JoMichelle said:


> ....I think I am not tiring her out enough....I think we need to get back to basics. How can I tire her out so that she doesn't go so crazy in the house? Any advice is appreciated x


Even negative attention is positive attention for a puppy of this age! The coin can thing will just make things worse because even though you are annoyed at her and trying show it, she just sees it as "Weeeee! I'm getting loads of loud attention!" 

As you are very well aware by now, GSD's are very very bitey at this age. This is still an ongoing battle between me and my girl too. I found a time out room to be helpful when she gets too sharky/bitey. The bathroom or some other really boring room is great. Pup gets too bitey...you say "NO BITE" and firmly place her in the boring room and close the door...leave her for 20-30 seconds before letting her out. This usually calms them down a bit because they hate being put away from all the action. 

As regards ways to wear your pup out. I saw on a different thread you posted that you do a school run. Is there any chance she could come with you? My girl has her massive burst of energy in the morning and evening too and I take her on our school run and walk part of the way. The walk each way really helps wear her out a bit. If I can't take her, I do a session of fetch in the garden instead.



JoMichelle said:


> The problem is I'm in the UK and it gets dark around 5pm here. Her crazy time is after that and I wouldn't feel comfortable letting her out when I can't see her. My garden is pretty big and there is a place at the back where she may be able to squeeze through a gap. I usually stand there to make sure she doesn't and have someone coming to fix it next week, but I still wouldn't like her to be out when I can't see her, being so young.


I'm in Ireland....these long nights are a pain, aren't they? So I've invested in heaps of different toys for indoors to keep Juno entertained and occupied. Stuffed Kongs, stuffed animals, and lots of squeaky toys that I can throw around the room for her and wear her out in the evening are all great to have on hand.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

More than learning "NO" (for which she is still too young to understand anyways, as others have said), what your puppy needs is appropriate outlets for her energy and need to play.

Take her out on a line, and get her to chase you. Get her to chase a rag. Make a flirt pole, pups love it! If she is busy playing with you, she won't be looking for places to squeeze out under the fence. 

Here is a cute video I found on You Tube of puppies being exercised with a flirt pole: You can easily make a similar one for Winter.


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> Take her out on a line, and get her to chase you. Get her to chase a rag. Make a flirt pole, pups love it! If she is busy playing with you, she won't be looking for places to squeeze out under the fence.
> 
> Here is a cute video I found on You Tube of puppies being exercised with a flirt pole: You can easily make a similar one for Winter.


That is so cool! I've never seen a flirt pole before for dogs. What does that kid have on the end of his? I gotta make one of these!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I live on the north side of a mountain and right now, even though it's dark at 5pm everywhere, it's dark sooner here because we're in a hollow. Can you find a stable, well-adjusted adult dog who can play with the pup a bit during the day? It really helps tire them out and gives them a biting outlet.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Rua said:


> That is so cool! I've never seen a flirt pole before for dogs. What does that kid have on the end of his? I gotta make one of these!



To me it looks like a stuffed tube sock.  Some people will tie a soft toy, or a tuggy toy, or a rag to the end. It can be anything your dog will want to chase and catch.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

I'd love to take her on the school run, but it is a 2.5ish mile round trip and I've been advised that will be too far for her for quite a while.

I saw the flirtpole somewhere before, but I read the GSD puppies shouldn't be encouraged to jump and thought this would encourage it. But I'll look into making one, thank you 

She has the biggest toy collection of any dog I've ever seen. She has Kong toys, teddies, squeeky things, chews, those nylabone things, treat balls. You name it lol. Nothing seems to tire her out though. I'm constantly throwing balls for her, playing tug, hide and seek. The only thing that seems to tire her out is running around the garden. I think I'm going to have to do it with a lead and a torch in the evenings as that's the worst time. 

My next door neighbour has what seems like a very friendly dog. I don't know her well though. Perhaps I should speak to her about introducing them 

Yes I hate hate hate these dark nights. I can't wait until spring, summer and autumn!


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

Join the club! I have all kinds of scars from the biting and just got a couple of new ones last weekend. My dog, who is almost ten months, was acting like an utter brat. Sheesh! These puppies can drive you insane! 

You are absolutely right about needed to burn energy. Flirt poles are amazing. I created a super simple one using a leash with a stuffed animal tied to one end. 

Focus on getting through this!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

JoMichelle said:


> I saw the flirtpole somewhere before, but I read the GSD puppies shouldn't be encouraged to jump and thought this would encourage it. But I'll look into making one, thank you


Just keep the tug toy down close to the ground. That will encourage her to run after it, instead of jumping up for it. Let her catch it and tug with her, then let her win. The game will be more rewarding and satisfying if she wins, and then she will want to play again. 

One thing I noticed looking through some random videos of people using flirt poles to play with their pups, is that if the dog caught it, they made the pup give it up right away. This caused confusion in the dog, making them think that they were not supposed to catch it in the first place? Then I saw hesitation to start chasing again, and didn't bite down very hard the next time they caught it. 

I know that people DON'T want their dogs to bit hard, but this is a TOY, and it gives a completely acceptable and rewarding outlet for their need to play fast and furious in an appropriate manner. Let the pup catch their flirt pole toy, tug with them, and let them win! Make a big deal out of it. Make them feel like they really accomplished something great, it will help build their confidence.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

You know I have done a lot of tug play and flirt pole play with Beau and after a few weeks he never put his mouth on ME. He has tons of drive.

Also once he got those first shots I got him out in the world. I know there is some risk but there is a narrow window for socializing to all those odd things the dog will encounter in life. ....... if the whole world is good between 10 weeks and 16 weeks I think it helps it be good for along time to come.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

JoMichelle said:


> I'd love to take her on the school run, but it is a 2.5ish mile round trip and I've been advised that will be too far for her for quite a while.
> 
> I saw the flirtpole somewhere before, but I read the GSD puppies shouldn't be encouraged to jump and thought this would encourage it. But I'll look into making one, thank you
> 
> ...


I think you're right and your puppers needs lots more exercise! A flirt pole is GREAT FUN and as Castlemaid said, all you have to do is keep the toy low to the ground. No jumping. Definitely get that space in the fence fixed, so you won't be stressed about that and can enjoy your space. If it is that dark, can you install some lighting? It's worth the investment, since winter will come around again next year. 

Is there *anywhere* you can think of that is fenced, secure? A baseball or soccer park? Anything? A neighbor or friend's fenced yard? You will wear the dog out far better and faster allowing her to be offleash and playing, chasing, running. Who cares if it's dark as long as it is secure.



jocoyn said:


> .... Also once he got those first shots I got him out in the world. I know there is some risk but there is a narrow window for socializing to all those odd things the dog will encounter in life. ....... if the whole world is good between 10 weeks and 16 weeks I think it helps it be good for along time to come.


Agree! I'm not saying I recommend it, but within a couple days of my pup coming home, I was out with him. He was walking the trails offleash with me @ 11 weeks. I've seen another dog on said trail exactly twice, I believe, so fairly low risk, but still a risk... but one that was worth it to me. At 12 weeks, he had his first camping trip. I guess what I'm trying to say is, measure the risk. A dog park would be MUCH too much of a risk, but other environments are low risk and high reward in terms of exercise AND exposure.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh I thought I had replied to this! I think I tried to squeeze a reply in whilst my puppy was sleeping but she woke and I didn't get time to do it lol.

She's been walking with me around a mile or so the last 2 days, or having a long play in the garden and it's really helping. I'm also noticing an improvement in her temperament as she gets used to more and more of our surroundings. I'm also finding the more time I spend with her the better the relationship we have. I was spending most of my time with her, but also trying to squeeze things in during the day. I've found it's better now if I forget my entire life until she goes to bed at 10pm haha. She obviously needs ALL my focus for now. 

I've been looking around for a flirt pole and can't find one to buy, unless they are sold under a different name? I'll hopefully go to town next week and buy the bits and pieces and attempt to make one, although it will probably end up just a few sticks and ropes for her to play with.

x


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

The flirt poles are something you make yourself. I actually just used a piece of rope and a toy.  The pup won't care what it is, as long as she can chase it!


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

*Sigh* She is driving us crazy at the minute. We were having a good weekend, but now she's constantly biting me and my kids no matter what we do. My kids won't even come downstairs today.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Do you have a crate for your puppy? Take a 30 min walk and then put her in there for a while, make her chill out, and relax!


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

I do have a crate but 1) I've been out for most of today and she hasn't had much of my attention and 2) Within 5 minutes of going in her crate she will poop everywhere, sit in it and somehow fling it through the bars.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

From 8 weeks to 4 months, No is the most important word in my vocabulary. I have 13 week old male here know that is not for the faint of heart....but he already knows NO means stop doing whatever you are doing....whether it is biting, pulling clothes off of chair or bed, jumping up on things, jumping up on people in the house,(still will jump up on another person in public as the intervention comes from me instead of them).....but patience and firmness will win the war every time.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

cliffson1 said:


> From 8 weeks to 4 months, No is the most important word in my vocabulary. I have 13 week old male here know that is not for the faint of heart....but he already knows NO means stop doing whatever you are doing....whether it is biting, pulling clothes off of chair or bed, jumping up on things, jumping up on people in the house,(still will jump up on another person in public as the intervention comes from me instead of them).....but patience and firmness will win the war every time.


I agree......diversion is a great tool but so is a firm NO when appropriate.
Puppies need to learn boundaries.....you don't want your kids so annoyed that they don't want anything to do with this gorgeous new puppy.
Don't be afraid to use the word NO......she can't be allowed to chew you and the kids up all the time.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh trust me I've tried no. I've tried every single thing suggested here on the forum. I've spent hours going through it all. I literally cannot do anything with her anymore. Even clicker training which she used to love, is now an excuse to jump all over me and bite. She doesn't bite hard (yet) but she jumps at my face anytime she can.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

JoMichelle said:


> I do have a crate but 1) I've been out for most of today and she hasn't had much of my attention and 2) Within 5 minutes of going in her crate she will poop everywhere, *sit in it and somehow fling it through the bars*.


LOL! I'm sorry, I know that is not funny at all; but when I read it, the image was comical.

Your puppy sounds a bit like Rocco (a little terror). I call him angel and my hubby calls him demon dog! LOL. He does a lot of the same things. Goes wild and there is no controlling him. 

I think sometimes, some of them just need constant attention. Anyhow, I've been doing what everyone here advices and being very, very patient. I've learned that when I wear him out, he is much better.

A member here has a quote on his signature that I love. It says: "A tired puppy is a good puppy." This is sooo true.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Angela it does sound funny I agree lol - that is, if I didn't have to clean it up everyday! haha.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Does anyone have any advice? I can't even sit next to her anymore without her lunging at me. Even when she is totally exhausted she cannot help herself. I've done nothing but shout at her today and can't wait for her to go to bed


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Puppies, like toddlers, can get over tired, which results in bratty, over-the-top behaviour, much like a little kid having a temper tantrum, or getting all wound up and not being able to calm down. If pup has had a full day, lots of activity and excercise, and still won't settle, try putting her in her crate for a nap. Some people find that working regular naps into their puppy's schedule goes a long way in managing their behaviour.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

What kind of exercise is she getting? Off- leash is the best kind... Have you been able to find a friendly doggie playmate? Also, with supervision raw bones can help tremendously. Castle maid is correct too-- when they're over their threshold they just keep ramping up in my limited experience. 

Lastly, IMO they can sense our frustration. I think it makes them nervous and more wound up. Put the pup in her crate and try to find a calmer state of mind. When you relax, she will too. I tried to NEVER yell at my pup. If I suddenly felt like I wanted to, I turned my back, took some deep breaths and centered myself. It always seemed to work magic. 

This too shall pass


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> Puppies, like toddlers, can get over tired, which results in bratty, over-the-top behaviour, much like a little kid having a temper tantrum, or getting all wound up and not being able to calm down. If pup has had a full day, lots of activity and excercise, and still won't settle, try putting her in her crate for a nap. Some people find that working regular naps into their puppy's schedule goes a long way in managing their behaviour.


This is exactly what I was going to post. 

I found that when my puppies are being so bad I just want to put them in a strait jacket and lock them in the closet they either have to go to the bathroom (and don't know how to ask) or they are overtired (like a toddler) and can't calm themselves down--or both!

Plan naptimes for your pup after they've been fed and exercised so they can have regular "stops" to calm down and recharge.

A typical schedule for my pup might be wake up, outside for potty and short exercise period (maybe 5 minutes, maybe an longer depending on day, weather, time available), then inside for food and water followed by a short quiet period (maybe 15 minutes? maybe longer), then a longer exercise period with lots of free movement and interactivity and new scents and activities to get the brain as well as the body engaged. Then inside for a nap of at least an hour and up to 3-4 hours--again, depending on what the day's schedule requires. Then repeat that in the afternoon/evening.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

YES!! The bathroom thing, LOL. I forgot about that...whenever mine would start going after the pillows or the chair he had to go poop


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

RocketDog said:


> YES!! The bathroom thing, LOL. I forgot about that...whenever mine would start going after the pillows or the chair he had to go poop


I think it's where the "you're full of s**t" expression comes from. And "full of piss and vinegar"!


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you guys.

I've had a stressful few days, plus the temperature here in the UK is into the minuses and our heating has been broken since Tuesday, so I must admit I'm not the happiest of people at the minute. Even my kids have been getting it in the neck 

At the minute she's not getting off leash exercise (other than our back garden) as she only finished her vaccinations this week, so she has another week to go until she is safe. I think I've been walking her too far up until now as she knows when we are on our way home and drags me the whole way back.

Thinking about it, it makes sense that she would be over-tired. She tries to sleep during the day but every time I move away from her to do something she follows me, so never sleeps for more than 20 minutes. I've put her in her crate now and plan to leave her for 2 hours, followed by a walk. Hopefully it will work.

As from next week when she can go out, do you think it'd be a good idea to make an exact schedule for every day (apart from the two days I'm not home) of naps and exercise for her? We have a park a 10 minute walk away so I'm sure she will love it there when she can go. I'm nervous of other people's dogs being out of control though. She's still very wary around people and especially dogs.


----------



## Oskar der Drachen (Oct 28, 2011)

JoMichelle said:


> Thank you guys.
> 
> I think I've been walking her too far up until now as she knows when we are on our way home and drags me the whole way back.
> 
> She tries to sleep during the day but every time I move away from her to do something she follows me, so never sleeps for more than 20 minutes. I've put her in her crate now and plan to leave her for 2 hours, followed by a walk. Hopefully it will work.


Those are the dilemmas I found too. I had to take Bear out for at least two walks a day, and I timed these formal walks for morning before breakfast and just before bed.

I'm not sure what "too far" is, everyone seems to have a different opinion. I know when Bear is tired because just like you he starts to lean into the leash or try and lay down when I asked him to sit.

He is mostly trained out of pulling now by me going off on a different direction every time he pulls on the lead. What that means is you have to plan your walk to not be too far from home or you will never get there! Every time Bear pulls, he is either made to sit or go a different direction so I stay in charge of the walk. Our first MONTHS of walks were very frustrating for me as I wanted to GO SOMEWHERE. The payoff is that I can now walk my 40lb four month old with a finger through the loop of his short lead. We will see if that lasts through the Six Month Window.

Bear has a blanket that covers most of his crate that stops him from seeing out, but he is rarely in his crate while we are in the house other than at night. In my experience, when a puppy is tired they will crash out and sleep. A scheduled nap works for a toddler though, should work for a pup!


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

We're still learning as we go. We've had her for 4 weeks now. The days I am home with her most of the day, are lovely days. I enjoy learning from her, teaching her tricks (my kids just got me to teach her to high five, which she has down perfectly). 

But the 2 days I am out all day and the dog walker comes to see to her are a nightmare! She is all over the place when I get home, biting everyone - generally doing everything we don't want her to do! We play in the garden, followed by a walk, still she bites everyone! And the bites are getting harder. She had her mouth around my arm the other day and slowly bit down really hard, whilst looking straight into my eyes. I didn't know what to make of that - it was almost as if she was testing my reaction.

I still don't know what to do when she bites. I feel terrible when we're in the middle of a game, or training - she bites because she is excited and I end up crating her because NOTHING else works. But when I do crate her, even in the midst of excitement, she goes straight to sleep. Regardless of if she has already had a nap or not.

On a lighter note, we have ears up! (Well apart from one tip, yey!)


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Your post is the post I was going to post! My female GSD is 11 wks and she is crazy first thing in the early morning till almost noon and again after dinner. She will drag anything at that time, including a dog bed with my other dog sitting in it. She also bites, runs and jumps all over the place. Barks at my other adult dog to engage the adult dog in play which my adult dog find extremely irritating. 

As some posts already suggested, I started to take her to a nearby baseball park to let her run, first thing in the morning before work. Except she only wants to follow me so I've to run/walk with her off leash. Then she gets a walk around noon time, on the leash. In the evening, I try to play tug with her. All this seems to help, though it doesn't "cure" the crazy in its entirety. I'm guessing only passage of time will.

For biting, I'm not sure if you saw this on another post that I found. Some people might find it harsh, but it's the only thing my dog comprehends. If you grab her lower jaw every time she bites, it may help. I did it and it has been quite effective, cured about 50% of the bites which translates to at least 200 daily bites avoided. I'd use a cue word, "off", and if she doesn't right away, grab her lower jaw (so it's not closed with the upper) and she'll automatically turn on her back, or if she doesn't I help her into that position. The first day I did this (initially for what must have been 20 times within a 5 min window) she started licking me instead or act like she was going to bite but changed her mind. On the 2nd day, I don't have to do it as much. I don't think "no" is as effective for biting since it can be overly used. This way she can relate a word to an action. Just my 2 cents.

I've lost weight since getting her and it's only been 2 wks. I feel you totally!


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh thanks for those tips about the biting Bear, I will try that! That's one thing I haven't seen before but I'm willing to try almost anything!

I keep reading and being advised to only walk her 5 mins per month of age, which is 15. But to be honest, this seems like it is nowhere near enough. I've been walking her for around an hour twice a day the last few days. It's calmed the crazy down in the house somewhat, but when she's not sleeping, she's still crazy. I literally cannot get anything done when she's awake!

What is it about dragging dog beds?? Winter had ripped apart her two new beds that I bought her, the cats bed, and the cats scratching post! I spend a small fortune on chews and toys for her, but she wants empty coke bottles, catnip mice that i get for the cats, and beds.


----------



## longhairshepmom (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm sure it won't be the popular answer around here, but there is nothing wrong with a FIRM and quick correction to the biting. 
Yes, most times re-directing and stuffing a toy in their mouth or a timeout will work, and should always be attempted first, but sometimes those little ones just go on and test their limits. 
What do you think happens when they do this to their mom or other adult dogs ? They get put in their place, thats what. And it won't be that they get a timeout or a toy stuffed in their mouth, but they get a very quick and meaningful correction that shows them they went to far. 
I have raised and trained many dogs and none of them have ever had temperament problems or ended up being anything but lovely dogs. They have gotten corrections when they were over the top and wouldn't stop testing. Sorry, but I do NOT put up with endless biting and them getting worse and just looking in my face. 
When it gets to bad I grab the scruff and give a HARD and quick shake, enough to get my point across and make them whelp. It has to be done right. At the right time AND with a verbal command at the same time. I tell them "no bite". They learn it quick and when they get into those "crazy ways" I give them a chance with verbal "no bite" and you can tell they know it, but sometimes they just have to push the limits, then there is a correction along with no bite. The correction has to be quick and firm enough, but right afterward act as if nothing happened. It shouldn't be done in anger or with a lot of emotion, as not to feed into the pups hysteria (lol). 
If the correction is done, but not firm enough, the pup just gets crazier as its seen as nagging and they nag right back. You do have to make your point. I'm not saying to "abuse" but make them feel that they have gone to far. 
They are dogs. If you "speak" their language they will understand. 
I always find it very strange that the people that say you should never discipline your dog with a physical correction are usually the ones that complain loudest how spoiled rotten our children are today and how back when one still spanked their children, they were so much better behaved.
AGain, I'm not saying you should go around and hurt your dog, or constantly pull, yank or shake them. That doesn't work. Teach them "no bite" give them a chance to heed it by verbal correction and re-direction. But if the pup is clearly testing its limit and simply ignoring you and seeing how far it can go (going way to far) there is nothing like a quick "nip" in the bud. If done correctly. 
They will still try sometimes, but it will get a LOT better and usually the "no bite" command will do the trick. My pup knows "no bite" and when he is all wound up and can't help himself, you can just see how he tries hard to comply, he will then gently grab my hand, not biting down, but I will tell him again "no bite" and he will cut it out completely, then I give him a toy or chewie. He is a very happy dog, well behaved most times, knows no stranger and a super temperament. Not headshy, not aggressive, not crazy. Can just be a typical annoying brat when he gets the "zoomies". 
Anyway, its your dog and your decision, but I prefer them to learn limits early on, in a way they understand. I have to do this correction a few times only before they catch on !


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you, but I've tried that and doesn't work. Not a single thing I've tried has worked, or even a little bit. She thinks everything is a game. I'm exhausted at the minute, I can't do a single thing whilst she's up in the day. She had to have all my attention and if she doesn't have it she reigns down a torrent of playful attacks on me, that actually freaking hurt!

It's no longer playful puppy nips, she is BITING, still in a playful way - I don't mean aggressively. My hands and arms are covered in scratches and puncture marks. My clothes are ripped, there are even bite marks on my legs from where she has bit through my clothes.

I don't think she realises that my clothes have me underneath, because she really does bite hard and rags my clothes about. 

We go for 2-3 walks a day, plus playtime in the garden, plus playtime in the house for half of the day, plus training. My only break used to be when she napped in the day but she now refuses to sleep at all in the day. When will this craziness end???


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Wasn't sure if to post this in a new thread but I've made so many lately I don't want to bug people so I'll just post here.

I love spending time with Winter, but it has gotten to the point that she demands my attention ALL the time. I have to study, even just a few hours a day and I can't do this at the moment because as soon as she doesn't have my full attention she starts biting me and jumping up. I try stuffing Kongs for her, giving her bones, she has a million toys and chews. But they only keep her enterained for 10 minutes before she wants to play catch again (her favourite game, which we've played for around 6 hours today!)

Am I being mean? SHOULD I be spending every waking second with her? We have plenty of walks and playtime. She is 3 months old, is she okay to play by herself for a while? And if so, how do I get her to give me some space without crating her? Or should I crate her? Her walks are around 20 minutes long twice a day, sometimes she doesn't seem very tired afterwards but I don't want to overdo it. Should I walk her for longer?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have found the only time I have any "peace" is when she is in a crate....I have other dogs that she plays with and she plays fine by herself but I don't trust her potty training skills yet, so I'm constantly watching her and making myself nuts. I think the crate is helping her for her control issue with the pee pee also...so two birds with one stone--I will hopefully have the perfect dog in the next couple months. I do want to add that she doesn't bite me or chew anything which I consider a blessing.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

How often do you crate her? And do you wait until she is tired (as I do, because she will not sleep anywhere but her crate)? I always feel bad for putting her in the crate unless it's night time or I have to go out, but I'm really feeling like we have to establish some kind of daytime routine (night time is perfect), where I have some time to spend on other commitments too.

I am worried that these month are important in her development and I don't want to ruin things by shutting her away too much. You are so lucky with the biting and chewing! I thought it was bad a month ago when it was gentle nipping, now it is ridiculous! lol

The toilet training is good, I can pretty much let her roam between a few rooms and know that she will use her puppy pad in the kitchen (which is slowly working it's way outside).


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mine forgets she has to pee when she's playing and she just goes...don't get me wrong it has gotten extremely better, no accidents in like the last month, but I still have to watch her all the time. Since the control part is her problem I do keep her on a strict schedule with the crate..I think its the only way to get her into a routine comparable with the other dogs in the house. In the morning she goes out to the bathroom(nice walk), comes in and eats in her crate, then I wait and let her out again about 20 minutes or so, then she is back in the crate so I can go to work(she has no bedding in there, that doesn't work)but she has nyla bones to keep her busy. Usually my son gets her out again within three hours, lets her play while he gets ready for work then back in crate. He comes home mid day and lets her out again to pee then back in crate. I come home get her out, feed her in crate, do what I have to do with other animals, then take her back out for a nice long walk. She comes home plays with the dogs for about 20 minutes, goes back in crate, until her last pee break for the night. On the weekends she is out almost all of the time, because I can watch her better and we go to school, to the park, play hide and seek, etc. I have tried letting her roam when I'm home during the week and she has to go outside every hour and then she gets up at least once in the middle of the night, which she shouldn't be doing. Now with my strict schedule, she sleeps throughout the night. I figure once her body gets into a routine, it will be better for all of us-all I'm looking for is for her to hold it for about 4 hours. She will have full run of the house and can sleep with me at night---as long as she is completely potty trained...its working so far


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

JoMichelle - just want to applaud all the work and effort you put into Winter. Sounds like she is now getting lots of play and attention and love it how you really listened to the advice people were giving you. I think you are doing great with her, and some crazyness and some biting is to be expected, even when a pup gets lots of activity, play, and exercise - and it sounds like she is getting lots now. So no, you are NOT being mean if you put her in her crate for one or two or three hours, a couple of times a day. Pups need to sleep during the day, and it sounds like she gets so wound up, she has a hard time settling down and taking naps, so some time in the crate would absolutely be a GOOD thing for her, and bonus, a good thing for you to get a break from the constant puppy assaults. 

Most of the time, people don't realize just how much exercise and attention a puppy needs, and most often the advice a person needs to hear is to spend more time playing with their pup and taking them to new places for exercise and mental stimulation - but the play and mental stimulation can be overdone too, where every waking minute the pup has been conditioned to expects things to be: go, go, go! It can become a bad habit, in that the pup does not learn to settle and relax in the house - so, the crate to the rescue! Pup learns that there are times when things are fun and they are the center of their people's world, and there are also times when things are quiet and calm and a good opportunity to nap. 

Dogs need to sleep a lot - puppies even more so, and you need to have your life back, so don't feel bad. I think you are doing great, and some crate time for Winter during the day will help her settle some.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> JoMichelle - just want to applaud all the work and effort you put into Winter. Sounds like she is now getting lots of play and attention and love it how you really listened to the advice people were giving you. I think you are doing great with her, and some crazyness and some biting is to be expected, even when a pup gets lots of activity, play, and exercise - and it sounds like she is getting lots now. *So no, you are NOT being mean if you put her in her crate for one or two or three hours, a couple of times a day. Pups need to sleep during the day*, and it sounds like she gets so wound up, she has a hard time settling down and taking naps, so some time in the crate would absolutely be a GOOD thing for her, and bonus, a good thing for you to get a break from the constant puppy assaults.


Those bolded words there are true words of wisdom! It's a very rare dog (especially pups) that won't benefit from some down time, either in a crate or a penned in area. 



> Most of the time, people don't realize just how much exercise and attention a puppy needs, and most often the advice a person needs to hear is to spend more time playing with their pup and taking them to new places for exercise and mental stimulation - but the play and mental stimulation can be overdone too, where every waking minute the pup has been conditioned to expects things to be: go, go, go! It can become a bad habit, in that the pup does not learn to settle and relax in the house - so, the crate to the rescue! *Pup learns that there are times when things are fun and they are the center of their people's world, and there are also times when things are quiet and calm and a good opportunity to nap.*
> 
> Dogs need to sleep a lot - puppies even more so, and you need to have your life back, so don't feel bad. I think you are doing great, and some crate time for Winter during the day will help her settle some.


Those words there should be drilled into everybody's heads as far as dogs go. I've made the mistake of not teaching a dog to settle down and it was terrible. It took months for us to work with an older dog who was used to having us play with him all day long.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh thank you Castlemaid! That means a lot because I've wanted this dog for 6 years and there was just never the perfect time. You people on here are doggy gods to me with your words of wisdom so this is the first place I turn for advice. I love it here.

I'm probably making it seem as though I do a lot more than I do. I have a LOT to learn and have already made lots of mistakes. I've even smacked Winter before and I feel terrible 

Okay you've basically said was I was hoping to hear lol. I'm just never quite sure when she is overtired and unable to calm down, or genuinely bored and needs to play. I think perhaps I'll try and establish a routine for 2, 2hour sleeps in her crate a day. If we play for an hour before each time, and she eats - at least I know she shouldn't be bored and be ready for sleep.

Thank you for your wonderful advice once again!


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

llombardo said:


> Mine forgets she has to pee when she's playing and she just goes...don't get me wrong it has gotten extremely better, no accidents in like the last month, but I still have to watch her all the time. Since the control part is her problem I do keep her on a strict schedule with the crate..I think its the only way to get her into a routine comparable with the other dogs in the house. In the morning she goes out to the bathroom(nice walk), comes in and eats in her crate, then I wait and let her out again about 20 minutes or so, then she is back in the crate so I can go to work(she has no bedding in there, that doesn't work)but she has nyla bones to keep her busy. Usually my son gets her out again within three hours, lets her play while he gets ready for work then back in crate. He comes home mid day and lets her out again to pee then back in crate. I come home get her out, feed her in crate, do what I have to do with other animals, then take her back out for a nice long walk. She comes home plays with the dogs for about 20 minutes, goes back in crate, until her last pee break for the night. On the weekends she is out almost all of the time, because I can watch her better and we go to school, to the park, play hide and seek, etc. I have tried letting her roam when I'm home during the week and she has to go outside every hour and then she gets up at least once in the middle of the night, which she shouldn't be doing. Now with my strict schedule, she sleeps throughout the night. I figure once her body gets into a routine, it will be better for all of us-all I'm looking for is for her to hold it for about 4 hours. She will have full run of the house and can sleep with me at night---as long as she is completely potty trained...its working so far


Sounds like you're almost there then! I am looking forward to when Winter can be free in the house with us all the time, even at night too  I'm going to establish a daytime routine like yours too and see if it settles her down at all. If it doesn't at least I will have some space to do what i need to, as selfish as that sounds


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my pup was in a puppy class at 10 weeks old (after
his 2nd round of shots). to me house breaking is just a 
matter of taking the pup out often. you take her
out, wait 15 minutes and take her out again. as she gets older
and you learn her routine you can increase her time in the house.
nipping is something you have to work on constantly. she'll
learn not to nip with training and aging.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

It was my experience when you need to get things done, anything without a puppy under foot crate time is good time for all ! I could not vaccum, clean or do anything without Stella all over the machine and trying to help dust this was to the point of her breaking a lamp as she dove for the duster on the table, so into the crate and she watched, now at 16 months I will admit she still loves the vacuum bit basically lets me do what I must do and just watches me. So yes for everyones sanity some crate time is good time. Stella still gets the zoomies, recently its at 4:30am when I put her out for her morning business, she flies around the yard like a maniac, and then again in the evening last pee of the day! They are crazy dogs !! Reading about your puppy in this thread now makes me smile because Stella was so bad that we really dreaded the evenings as it was non stop ! The flirt pole really helped then !
I really think for everyones sanity especially yours alone time is a must !! Good luck as this too shall pass.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Well the crating has gone well today, I've managed to get things done. However it hasn't helped the craziness. She's been exercised and played with. The minute we come into the house after I've been playing with her she acts insane. I think this is "the zoomies" only she's not running around having fun, she's biting and pulling me. 

I've filled her kong up twice, put treats in empty bottles, filled her treat ball up and STILL she won't stop. I've had to crate her again even though she's not tired and only been out of it for an hour because she won't stop attacking me!!  I know she wants me to play with her, this is what she does when she wants attention. But I have been playing with her for the last hour.

She's also pee'd twice on the floor when previously she only ever goes on her puppy pads...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

JoMichelle said:


> Well the crating has gone well today, I've managed to get things done. However it hasn't helped the craziness. She's been exercised and played with. The minute we come into the house after I've been playing with her she acts insane. I think this is "the zoomies" only she's not running around having fun, she's biting and pulling me.
> 
> I've filled her kong up twice, put treats in empty bottles, filled her treat ball up and STILL she won't stop. I've had to crate her again even though she's not tired and only been out of it for an hour because she won't stop attacking me!!  I know she wants me to play with her, this is what she does when she wants attention. But I have been playing with her for the last hour.
> 
> She's also pee'd twice on the floor when previously she only ever goes on her puppy pads...


I wouldn't focus on the tiring her out because you'll be going non stop....they don't get tired When she starts to bite you, put a toy in her mouth, so she starts to understand that your body is not a toy..With the last two puppies I've had as soon as they start biting, we say in almost baby talk "who's biting? no biting..kisses" and repeat this until she gets it. It has worked two times for me It took my puppy 1 week to figure out that biting wasn't good. Get a stricter crate schedule. You seem to have time to play w/her during the day, so a nice brisk walk and a game of hide and seek in the am should be good for her, then in the crate until the next pee break. And maybe one more exercise session early evening. I think the peeing incident is probably because she is acting so crazy she forgets that she has to pee and by the time she figures it out its too late for her to do anything but go right where she is. How old is she again? Is she in any kind of obedience class?


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

She's 3 months, just over. I agree about the toilet accident thinking about it. She was extremely hyper. However, I've got to say today has been pretty much as you described. We had play this morning, then food, then crate. Then when she woke up we played hide and seek and some fetch and training. She is quiet in her crate, perhaps she was still tired? She slept for an hour and half and when she came out it took her a while to wake up. 

I've tried everything you suggested for the biting and nothing has worked  I am 99% sure she is telling me she wants to play. As soon as I play with her (and then game she wants to play) she stops biting and being naughty. If I stop playing, she starts again. She is manipulating me into playing with her lol. 

How can I get her to understand playing is on my terms and that she had to wait? The only time she isn't biting me like this is when she's asleep, or when I'm busy in the kitchen sometimes she will amuse herself, but all other times she does the crazy on me.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

JoMichelle said:


> She's 3 months, just over. I agree about the toilet accident thinking about it. She was extremely hyper. However, I've got to say today has been pretty much as you described. We had play this morning, then food, then crate. Then when she woke up we played hide and seek and some fetch and training. She is quiet in her crate, perhaps she was still tired? She slept for an hour and half and when she came out it took her a while to wake up.
> 
> I've tried everything you suggested for the biting and nothing has worked  I am 99% sure she is telling me she wants to play. As soon as I play with her (and then game she wants to play) she stops biting and being naughty. If I stop playing, she starts again. She is manipulating me into playing with her lol.
> 
> How can I get her to understand playing is on my terms and that she had to wait? The only time she isn't biting me like this is when she's asleep, or when I'm busy in the kitchen sometimes she will amuse herself, but all other times she does the crazy on me.


I got mine at 3 months so I didn't have to deal with as much biting as you have What is her reaction when she's biting you and you tell her no biting? In almost the same breath you have to say the whole thing..."whose biting..no biting..kisses" at each step if your voice is pitched right she will stop and kinda look at you with her head tilted and the whole "session" will end when she actually kisses you....its all in the voice and getting her attention..she wants to please you and not hurt you--that you have on your side


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Okay I've spent hours and hours reading this evening (I should be reading chemistry but oh well! lol), and I can see how I'm contributing to the problem. Her reaction is that she stops, growls or yaps and immediately tries to bite something. Be it my clothes, her own leg, the desk corner. I didn't realise this until I read some articles. My reaction to this then is I will tell her off further! Usually looking directly into her eyes, escalating the whole thing. I'm so dumb. She is obviously listening to me, but I'm not getting it right once she stops biting. 

I am confused because she is not biting me for the sake of biting, and giving her a chew toy doesn't help. She is biting to tell me to play. But right at that minute, I don't want to play. So when she stops biting me after I've told her off, what should I do other than praise and perhaps shove something in her mouth?

Also this article has been recommended to me. It's against everything I've been told/read before (as it states in the article) but I'm thinking it might help get rid of some of Winter's pent up energy. What do you guys think?

How to play tug of war with your dog – and have the happiest dog on the block. - Natural Dog Blog – Training and More


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

llombardo said:


> I got mine at 3 months so I didn't have to deal with as much biting as you have What is her reaction when she's biting you and you tell her no biting? In almost the same breath you have to say the whole thing..."whose biting..no biting..kisses" at each step if your voice is pitched right she will stop and kinda look at you with her head tilted and the whole "session" will end when she actually kisses you....its all in the voice and getting her attention..she wants to please you and not hurt you--that you have on your side


Llombardo, I had tried a similar method when Winter was 8 weeks old to no avail. However, I thought about it some today and since what you describe is the opposite of what I'm doing now (raising voice, being stern), I figured I'd try again and see how it went.

I won't say it worked full stop, but there is DEFINITE improvement. She didn't get excited as she usually does when I tell her no biting. I wasn't really sure what to do. I spoke to her as you said, she let go - unsure of what's going on, sometimes biting again, sometimes going for something else. If I leave my hand there for kisses sometimes she bites again, confused. I praise her when she does kiss, but I don't think I'm consistent enough for it to work to it's full potential at the minute. I tried it with treats but she soon thought she had to bite and then let go for treats, so we scrapped that lol. 

Anyway, we will keep working with this method. Any advice you would have regarding this would be hugely appreciated. A MASSIVE thanks to you, this is the major problem we've been having and was really starting to get me down, I'm so pleased something finally seems to be getting through


----------



## gypsyrose (Nov 22, 2010)

JoMichelle said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I'm having a few problems with my 10 week old puppy Winter. The main one is her toilet training which I've posted in another thread.
> 
> ...


:smirk: Go get your self a round indoor pin puppies like kids get cranky when thay get tired put yor puppy in the pin when it gets out of control throw in an old card board box it can destroy and let it be until it winds down and goes to sleep be sure you take out for a walk as as soon as the little guy wakes. scolding and correcting at this age will only do more harm than good. do not use a crate to confine your puppy during this crazy time use your crate for night time and feeding and watering. keep it a happy safe place. I miss my puppy but love my dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

JoMichelle said:


> Llombardo, I had tried a similar method when Winter was 8 weeks old to no avail. However, I thought about it some today and since what you describe is the opposite of what I'm doing now (raising voice, being stern), I figured I'd try again and see how it went.
> 
> I won't say it worked full stop, but there is DEFINITE improvement. She didn't get excited as she usually does when I tell her no biting. I wasn't really sure what to do. I spoke to her as you said, she let go - unsure of what's going on, sometimes biting again, sometimes going for something else. If I leave my hand there for kisses sometimes she bites again, confused. I praise her when she does kiss, but I don't think I'm consistent enough for it to work to it's full potential at the minute. I tried it with treats but she soon thought she had to bite and then let go for treats, so we scrapped that lol.
> 
> Anyway, we will keep working with this method. Any advice you would have regarding this would be hugely appreciated. A MASSIVE thanks to you, this is the major problem we've been having and was really starting to get me down, I'm so pleased something finally seems to be getting through


 
Yay!!! Good news Just keep doing it and she will learn--I think the higher pitched or baby voice makes them stop and think If you leave your hand there and she starts biting again--start all over or ask in a silly voice "whose biting?"...she will get it--I promise..my last two dogs picked up on it quickly!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh yeah and I wouldn't use treats with this method either...I think it can confuse them on what they are getting the treat for


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Well, it seems a combination of the advice taken from here has made for some drastic changes! The new approach to biting, more naps during the day and for some reason a new bed has meant she's spent the last 3 hours sat in her bed chewing, which she NEVER does. She pretty much hasn't "asked" me to play at all today, it's been when I've offered her play that we have. I can't think why this new bed would make her feel calmer or more settled. She's had 2 soft beds before but she's eaten them both. Could it be that this bigger plastic one has a den kind of feel to it? Had a lovely day with her anyway, lots of kisses and hugs 

*oversized pictures removed by moderator*


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh and I just had to add this one in to show off the teepee, which I LOVE!

*oversized pictures removed by moderator*


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry I just have to add these as they are my favourite ever... 










*removed oversized picture (960 X 722)*


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh my gosh, WHAT a cutie!!! So glad to hear that things are settling down. Some pups can be so funny - like how she loves her new bed but never settled when you had the other ones. 

the basket shape of her new bed and the change in her behaviour prompts me to ask - is her crate a wire crate, or an airline-type plastic crate? Some pups settle better in the plastic crates, being more enclosed gives the plastic crates a den-like, cozy feel.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Her crate is wire Castlemaid. She does like her crate she sleeps well in it and often goes in there without me telling her to. When I say "bedtime" she runs in their excitedly waiting for her treat, so I don't know if it's that. I've no idea, but I'm glad crazy time is reduced to crazy time, not eat everyone time


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

What was wrong with the pictures? They were the same size as the ones that are left?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

JoMichelle said:


> What was wrong with the pictures? They were the same size as the ones that are left?


No, they weren't - the pictures in the first two posts were 1024 x 768, and the one in the last post was 960 X 722. The picture that remains is fine.

When you upload pictures to photobucket it gives you a choice as to what size, no matter how large the originals are on your computer. All you have to do is select 800 x 600 and they will be automatically resized during the upload process. If they're already uploaded at a larger size (I think photobucket selects 1024 x 768 as the default so that's what you get until you change your default upload setting), it's simple to resize them, but it takes longer because you have to do them individually.

You can repost your pictures after resizing them.


----------



## JoMichelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Oops sorry I thought they were all the same size. Thanks for the tip, I'll make sure I resize them in future


----------

